# Outdoor Archery Ranges in New York?



## xm8k36d (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been shooting in Proline Archery and recently practiced at home. Now that it gets warmer, I want to go out a bit, enjoy the sunshine while shooting. Found two places so far: 1, Willowbrook park at Staten Island. 2, Floyd Bennett camping ground in the gateway park.
Explored the first option this morning. Quite a pleasant place, with a lake and ducks and relaxed atmosphere. Range is about 120*100 yards I guess, covered by grass, and I was able to practice at 50 yards a bit. Con: Toll too high. The toll to Staten Island is $ 15 and has no car poll. Going there once or twice is ok, but regularly? Not quite economical. Plus, you have to bring your own target.
The second choice (+40° 35' 10.95", -73° 52' 51.61") requires a parking permit which is $50 per year, which sounds good. But then I heard (and verified on google map) that this range is less covered by grass, so less friendly to missing arrows. But they do provide targets, which I expect would be big enough so you don't miss even at larger distances.
Both these places ban crossbows.
Any other places you folks would suggest?


----------



## rick11743 (Sep 20, 2010)

No clue what "(+40° 35' 10.95", -73° 52' 51.61")" in your post means. You can try Nassau Bowman and Suffolk Archers on Long Island.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

rick11743 said:


> No clue what "(+40° 35' 10.95", -73° 52' 51.61")" in your post means. You can try Nassau Bowman and Suffolk Archers on Long Island.


https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=+40° 35' 10.95", -73° 52' 51.61"


----------



## xm8k36d (Oct 3, 2007)

rick11743 said:


> No clue what "(+40° 35' 10.95", -73° 52' 51.61")" in your post means. You can try Nassau Bowman and Suffolk Archers on Long Island.


Thanks for that.
I forgot to mention that I live in Manhattan. Maybe Floyd Bennett is best for me considering the distance and price.


----------



## rick11743 (Sep 20, 2010)

xm8k36d said:


> Thanks for that.
> I forgot to mention that I live in Manhattan. Maybe Floyd Bennett is best for me considering the distance and price.


Manhattan is not very archer friendly! I think that you are going to be driving & paying a toll to shoot outdoors. There may an outdoor range in Jersey, but again, driving, toll & traffic. We have some archers that take the trip from the city to go to Suffolk Archers on long island,at least on the weekend.


----------



## brunolopes (Mar 8, 2011)

I do shoot at Pro Line Archery also!
And during the summer I shoot at Cedar Creek park (in Wantagh, Long Island) http://nassaubowmen.org/
I'm on Long Island, so it's easier for me, but I do now that are some people that come from Manhattan also.


----------



## Somerandomguy (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey, for Nassau Bowmen, what are the requirements to shoot with them? Do I need to be a member of the club? and if so, how do I join?


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Somerandomguy said:


> Hey, for Nassau Bowmen, what are the requirements to shoot with them? Do I need to be a member of the club? and if so, how do I join?


Here is the link to theie website:http://nassaubowmen.org/

Here is the link to the membership application:http://nassaubowmen.org/documents/2013%20member%20application.pdf

Hope to see you there.

TAO


----------



## Somerandomguy (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks! Do you know how long that membership is good for?


----------



## Blunt Arrow (Mar 2, 2006)

You might want to consider Bloomfield Archers in Bloomfield, NJ. Located in Brookdale Park. The club holds shots every Sunday and is the home of the GOLD CUP & the Garden State Games. This is by far the nicest range you will find in the Northeast. For more info call the range on Sundays at 973-744-4955


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Somerandomguy said:


> Thanks! Do you know how long that membership is good for?


1 year.

TAO


----------

